# Costco HID: 10 Years Later



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay since posting in the previous thread on the Costco Spotlight and receiving the battery today, I've posted some quick shots indoor/in room.



 

 



Still lights up after some 10 years (_Bought and received it at a Bay Area CPF Gathering in 2005_)! Will see how it does this evening in my neck of the woods.


----------



## skillet (Feb 20, 2016)

This is great!!! I recently(4 weeks ago) replaced the battery in my Amondotech Illuminator 3152. It was toast. I had forgotten how great it was and still is.


----------



## BVH (Feb 20, 2016)

I still have one of my 2 Costco HIDs (modded with a Barn Burner 80 Watt ballast and a Fatboy DL50 lamp) and the green'ish blue Amondotech 3152


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 21, 2016)

CLHC said:


> Bought and received it at a Bay Area CPF Gathering in 2005


Was that the one for the TV show?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 21, 2016)

Beamhead said:


> Was that the one for the TV show?


I missed that one. It was the one held at AmondoTech.

Here's just quick shots with my P&S Canon Camera and my Samsung Galaxy Note 4.

These with the SGN.IV



 



These with the Canon PowerShot ELPH 300HS


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice revival :thumbsup: I had the Titanium Mega Illuminator that was based off of that light. I really liked how the charging cords were attached and hidden in the rear for easy access. I modded it to an 80 watt HID bulb/ballast which put out tons of lumens and gave just a little more throw than stock.


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow!!! Has it been that long. I remembered mine it was awesome, it was huge. Throw monster. I think it got burned or something when it was plunged in the while it was on. Stopped working.
Then there was another at Sams but smaller. Not sure what I did with it. I had the box for it for years. I wish Costco would still carry the light. It would still be awesome even today among the 1000 lumens LED's.


----------



## BVH (Jan 19, 2021)

Have a 43 watt fast start ballast Costco HID up for free pickup in giveaways forum.


----------

